# Jebo 803 $65



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Just saw that yesterday at Dragon fish store.
The Unit was used for a month while they moved to their new location.
Has all tubes etc.
I would get it but really do not need it, so I am passing the info along, its a good unit and a good price!

I have no relation to he store....

a.


----------

